# Preview RAW file



## Deli (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone,

 I was wondering if any of you are using some kind of plugin or software to preview RAW files? The reason I ask is b/c when I shoot in RAW I hate opening up the file through CS3. I just want to preview the picture before I open it in CS3. I searched the forum but I couldn't find anything.

Thanks-Deli


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 28, 2010)

In CS3, go:  FILE, then BROWSE.

Navigate to the folder you want to preview.

I hope this helps.

-Pete


----------



## Deli (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome, Thank you


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you have bridge?

A nice little (and free) program is Irfanview.  I think there is a plug-in you need to add to the main program before it will view RAW files.

Also, look into Adobe Lightroom.  It will let you see/preview your RAW files (once they are imported) but it does SO MUCH MORE...it's awesome.


----------



## Deli (Apr 28, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Do you have bridge?





Yes I do. Now I know what bridge does.


Thanks-Deli


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 28, 2010)

Bridge does a lot, you should look check out some tutorials.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 29, 2010)

You need a codec for your camera. Just google windows + RAW and you'll find plenty. These will allow you to see previews of RAW files in windows explorer and the preview pane, as well as picture and fax viewer. 

Just note it's slow to preview a folder with lots of RAW files.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Apr 30, 2010)

I view my RAW images in Bridge, then do batch conversions in Bridge to save as Photoshop files. Fast and easy. 

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## patrickt (May 1, 2010)

I just use Windows Photo Gallery with FastPictureViewer codecs. Works fine for me.


----------

